# 2015 Photo of the Year



## snowbear (Jan 16, 2016)

Voting will now begin for the 2015 Photo of the Year.  Contestants are the POTM winners from 2015:

January: Untitled by @cpeay






February: Underwater Sunrise Barrel Costa Rica by @trevoo





March: As Night Turns to Day by @jsecordphoto





April: Island Magic by @jsecordphoto





May:The River Zion by @jsecordphoto





June: Rainy Day Barn Swallow by @coastalconn





August: Adirondack Milky Way and Perseid Meteor Shower by @jsecordphoto





September: Webby Tree by @PixelRabbit





October: White-faced Ibis by @JacaRanda





November: Dragonfly wing by @Kacper111





December: Snowy got off the ground #1 by @MSnowy






There was no winner in July due to logistical problems.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 16, 2016)

Wow this is going to be tough!  Another great year for TPF shooters.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 17, 2016)

Wow, what a year! Thanks again for all the love from everyone. It's cool to look back at some images and see a ton of things I would do differently...lots of learning this year!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 17, 2016)

Who is Javaranda?  @JacaRanda @snowbear


----------



## snowbear (Jan 17, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Who is Javaranda?  @JacaRanda @snowbear



Whiner


----------



## snowbear (Jan 24, 2016)

Come on folks, the voting will be open for a few more days.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 24, 2016)

Looks like Miss November dropped out............


----------



## snowbear (Jan 24, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Looks like Miss November dropped out............


Apparently.  Maybe s/he just went to the restroom.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 24, 2016)

snowbear said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Miss November dropped out............
> ...



Maybe this is a Steve Harvey moment........


----------



## snowbear (Jan 27, 2016)

Voting will end Sunday, 31 January.


----------

